# track skid steer



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

I almost made my mind up on trading in my johndeere 315 skidsteer for a track 315 right after christmas. I seem to get stuck alot when working in dirt and I'm spinning in 6 inches of snow all the time. Plus I think that a track machine will perform overall better. From anyone that has a track machine can you try to talk me out of this before I sign the papers or just let me know some of the pros and cons over wheeled skids.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

94gt331;1544753 said:


> I almost made my mind up on trading in my johndeere 315 skidsteer for a track 315 right after christmas. I seem to get stuck alot when working in dirt and I'm spinning in 6 inches of snow all the time. Plus I think that a track machine will perform overall better. From anyone that has a track machine can you try to talk me out of this before I sign the papers or just let me know some of the pros and cons over wheeled skids.


To save another thread on this, try the search function in the upper right corner. Along with checking out the heavy equipment section towards the bottom of the forum home page. It's been covered lots of times before.


----------



## Jim74 (Jul 8, 2012)

Another gentleman on here had a picture of his bobcat S300 with aftermarket tracks on for the summer and he switched back to tires in the winter. Do a search for loegering tracks.


----------



## Comet (May 23, 2001)

I leave my OTT's on in the winter, I was able to climb onto large snow piles with ease if thats any help


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

94gt331;1544753 said:


> I almost made my mind up on trading in my johndeere 315 skidsteer for a track 315 right after christmas. I seem to get stuck alot when working in dirt and I'm spinning in 6 inches of snow all the time. Plus I think that a track machine will perform overall better. From anyone that has a track machine can you try to talk me out of this before I sign the papers or just let me know some of the pros and cons over wheeled skids.


Go with rubber tracks , steel scratches asphalt and concrete.


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

Out of all my machines my 315 track machine is one of my favorites. I love the simplicity because it reminds me of my older machines with out the sensors/electronic injections etc. (most new machines suck). Because the machine has a small frame and engine it is compliant with tier 4 emissions with out all the ********. It also seems to be the cheapest track machine on the market. This is the only machine we don't use in snow because offset lugs on the tracks don't offer traction, but you could still use it to clean sidewalks or load salt. In the dirt it defiantly holds its own though a little underpowered.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Is your primary use for the machine dirt work? If so, I wouldn't think twice about it.....go with a dedicated track machine and get a set of Solideal "B" pattern tracks for it. I was the first in my area to use the B pattern tracks, and now most of my friends, who also do excavating work, are switching to the B pattern tracks. B patterns work real well in snow, and are awesome in dirt, clay and mud too.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

I have a tracked machine and love it. They can go anywhere and do anything. They are stable and can lift alittle more. As stated above go with the Solideal B pattern. Tell the dealer you need those or Bridgestones polar tracks. (you can use them in mud, dirt, sand) they just wear faster on dry pavement as any track will.. 

Go for the tracked machine! you won't regret it. 

Side note make sure it has 2 speed


----------



## Wiedmann (Oct 16, 2012)

Thinking of pricing the polar tracks for my Kubota skid loader. Looked around online but couldn't find a price. Has anyone bought these before that remembers a general price they paid?


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

kagenewengland;1545247 said:


> Out of all my machines my 315 track machine is one of my favorites. I love the simplicity because it reminds me of my older machines with out the sensors/electronic injections etc. (most new machines suck). Because the machine has a small frame and engine it is compliant with tier 4 emissions with out all the ********. It also seems to be the cheapest track machine on the market. This is the only machine we don't use in snow because offset lugs e on the tracks don't offer traction, but you could still use it to clean sidewalks or load salt. In the dirt it defiantly holds its own though a little underpowered.


I really like my 315 wheeled as far as power goes for what I need it for. It does well in the landscaping buisiness it would be to small for escavators. Like you said I agree on the simple design works well for uneducated guys like me that don't need all the bells and whistles. I was going to use this for snow with my pusher i was concerned on the traction issue you talk about. Couldyou pm me more information on traction issues. Im deciding on this thursday after christmas. I was thinking on purchasing a backhoe for the machine also. Like i said really want this machine for snow pushing.Thamks


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

I've personally owned 2 tracked skid loaders for a short while, then I sold them to another farm, since I honestly didn't need it, it was nice, but don't need it. 

Anyways, the rubber tracks are crap on ice, they don't leave that bad of marks on the pavement. BUT the biggest concern I had with them, and it happened to me, is if you turn 0 degree turn on a paved surface, and the track ripped off one side. 

Metal tracks are crap on everything except sod from my experience.

I'd stick with a two speed wheeled or maybe a cat tracked loader. I owned a ASV RC 60 (cat knock off) and a Bobcat T190. The bobcat you could tip the bucket back far enough to start cutting your track with the bucket, they didn't really change anything on them, and they didn't design it so well. That was about 5 or 6 years ago now, maybe they fixed it by now.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

beanz27;1545723 said:


> I've personally owned 2 tracked skid loaders for a short while, then I sold them to another farm, since I honestly didn't need it, it was nice, but don't need it.
> 
> Anyways, the rubber tracks are crap on ice, they don't leave that bad of marks on the pavement. BUT the biggest concern I had with them, and it happened to me, is if you turn 0 degree turn on a paved surface, and the track ripped off one side.
> 
> ...


The ASV's as far as I know are not just Cat knock off's. It's a totally separate line and cat started to use the ASV track system on their 7 series.

Also have fun with a Cat MTL if you get a 7 series with the ASV under carriage. Significantly heavier machine then the under carriage was designed for. Seems like they are maintenance hogs and costly to rebuild compared to other machines.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

beanz27;1545723 said:


> I owned a ASV RC 60 (cat knock off) and a Bobcat T190.


Far from a "cat knock off." ASV was a huge reason that Cat got into tracked skid manufacturing in the first place! They were also a MN based company, though the controlling interest appears to have been purchased by Terex in 2008. ASV is an interesting story:

http://www.ritchiewiki.com/wiki/index.php/ASV


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

OC&D;1545802 said:


> Far from a "cat knock off." ASV was a huge reason that Cat got into tracked skid manufacturing in the first place! They were also a MN based company, though the controlling interest appears to have been purchased by Terex in 2008. ASV is an interesting story:
> 
> http://www.ritchiewiki.com/wiki/index.php/ASV


No knock off for sure. There track system is the best in the market, that's why Cat uses them. I own an ASV R60 with an 8' Boss skid plow with wings. It works great for the storage facilities I plow. Although I would only this track system as all the others fail in the snow. I had the same questions that i posted in the heavy equip forum. Here are a couple of older videos that sold me on the ASV track system;











Keep in mind what the other members have talked about. Cat machines use this track system but come with a high price tag, and Terex bought out ASV but the both still use their posi track system. Good luck


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

*more ASV videos*


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

When I said knock off I was thinking more sub company, couldnt think of the wording lol.

Anyways as far as snow anything goes, my experience with the two of them, the ASV is BY FAR better in snow. They are both worthless on Ice in my opinion. That and the ASV track seemed to last another 100 hours or so longer then the T190. They were both 2 speed and the ASV was faster for on road. The track that ripped off wast the bobcat. Personally I'd go with cat or ASV over bobcat. 

But the next one I buy will be none of these, I will be buying Gehl/Mustang next, as I like Gehl's "Twist" control and set up, if you can find one with a duetz turbo diesel, you'll fill it up once and go all year.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

I run a track loader and a track toro dingo... I love them and would never buy a wheeled unit again


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

plowzilla;1545915 said:


> No knock off for sure. There track system is the best in the market, that's why Cat uses them. I own an ASV R60 with an 8' Boss skid plow with wings. It works great for the storage facilities I plow. Although I would only this track system as all the others fail in the snow. I had the same questions that i posted in the heavy equip forum. Here are a couple of older videos that sold me on the ASV track system;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I disagree. Imo, the asv track system is nice but they aren't the best. It's true they go through anything but it seems in my area if anyone can get more than 150-200 hrs out of them without rebuilding part of the undercarriage you've done well. There is a lot of gravel and sand up here by the way. Personally I think the Cat 9 series has the better undercarriage. Just my .02


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

peteo1;1546198 said:


> I disagree. Imo, the asv track system is nice but they aren't the best. It's true they go through anything but it seems in my area if anyone can get more than 150-200 hrs out of them without rebuilding part of the undercarriage you've done well. There is a lot of gravel and sand up here by the way. Personally I think the Cat 9 series has the better undercarriage. Just my .02


I'll agree with you. In the right conditions, the ASV undercarriage is perfect. But that environment isn't for everyone. For everyone that isn't needing a suspension/delicate under carriage they have a lot of other options. The one I prefer is Tak's system. Built like a tank, not the greatest ride though on hard surfaces with the factory tracks.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

I run a track machine and would never use tires again. The thing I find funny is when people say they suck on ice. How well do tires work on ice?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

jrs.landscaping;1546354 said:


> I run a track machine and would never use tires again. The thing I find funny is when people say they suck on ice. How well do tires work on ice?


Probably about as good as my boots. Poor at best.


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

Mark13;1546410 said:


> Probably about as good as my boots. Poor at best.


We must be neighbors, I live in snowless IL too!!:laughing:


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

jrs.landscaping;1546354 said:


> I run a track machine and would never use tires again. The thing I find funny is when people say they suck on ice. How well do tires work on ice?


Just like tracks it depends on the type and make, I prefer tires for snow removal, Had a track machine optimal word is had. Tracks have a short life span and the cost for good quality tracks is a bit more expensive than high quality tires that have three times the life span than tracks. Important for the bottom line.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

With a track machine on ice, you have the weight is spread on say 6' on each side of the machine. Versus tires its on 4' on each side, if even that. Same thing as to why plow trucks everyone says get tall and narrow tires instead of wide short tires.

Our wheeled skids go better on the ice then the tracked ones do. 

Best example I can think of, on the lake a few miles from us, we have snow mobile races, well to park we have to park our vehicles on the lake too, so since we are the closest ones with loaders we go and push MOST of the snow, not all, but most of it off of a few areas for people to park on the lake. The track loaders just spin on it, granted the wheeled ones do too, but it seems that the wheeled machine gets more done on ice.


----------



## mach6353 (Feb 4, 2011)

2000 hrs on my asv sr 80 have not replaced a single undercarriage part.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

About 850hrs on my ASV SR70. Haven't replaced any undercarriage components. Really good in snow. As stated, not great when icy. We used it as the primary plow vehicle in a large apartment complex that had a main loop road with 10 cul-de-sacs off it. It was a hilly property. Mostly, the machine was fine. I did buy studs for it mid way through the season two years ago and my operator appreciated it. The apartment complex seal coated all the pavement so I couldn't use them last year. Oh well.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

mach6353;1546576 said:


> 2000 hrs on my asv sr 80 have not replaced a single undercarriage part.


What kind of work are you doing? No one around me sees anything even close that with an ASV/Cat type undercarriage.


----------



## mach6353 (Feb 4, 2011)

excav8ter;1546604 said:


> What kind of work are you doing? No one around me sees anything even close that with an ASV/Cat type undercarriage.


Mostly landscaping and snow removal. None of my employees run the machine so that makes a big difference. When you realize that that a complete undercarriage rebuild with tracks sets you back 5-6 grand you keep a close eye on how you operate it. My cousin does excavating and has a Cat,same undercarriage has 1200 hrs on it and he is on his second set of tracks and bogies. He is working in rock and debris also and has his employees running it and they could care less if he drops 6 grand on repairs.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

mach6353;1546747 said:


> Mostly landscaping and snow removal. None of my employees run the machine so that makes a big difference. When you realize that that a complete undercarriage rebuild with tracks sets you back 5-6 grand you keep a close eye on how you operate it. My cousin does excavating and has a Cat,same undercarriage has 1200 hrs on it and he is on his second set of tracks and bogies. He is working in rock and debris also and has his employees running it and they could care less if he drops 6 grand on repairs.


Then, in my opinion, you are making perfect use of a machine with that undercarriage. The ASV/Cat MTL is PERFECT for the way it sounds like you are using it.....being an owner, you are even more aware of how little things affect your cost to repair..


----------



## droprite (Dec 21, 2012)

beanz27;1546001 said:


> When I said knock off I was thinking more sub company, couldnt think of the wording lol.
> 
> Anyways as far as snow anything goes, my experience with the two of them, the ASV is BY FAR better in snow. They are both worthless on Ice in my opinion. That and the ASV track seemed to last another 100 hours or so longer then the T190. They were both 2 speed and the ASV was faster for on road. The track that ripped off wast the bobcat. Personally I'd go with cat or ASV over bobcat.
> 
> But the next one I buy will be none of these, I will be buying Gehl/Mustang next, as I like Gehl's "Twist" control and set up, if you can find one with a duetz turbo diesel, you'll fill it up once and go all year.


I have a asvrc100 had it 3 years put 1500 hours on it, in that time put three tracks and rebuilt both undercarriages once and then some. Its a great machine to drive across lawns and will drive threw anything and not get stuck just stay off the pavement and away from gravel and ur good, Also have two mustang 2070 bought both brand new now have 4700 hours and 3700 hours on them. Put tires on both machine and replaced a couple of hoses that is it. Buy a mustang best machine out there they are tanks and can take any abuse you throw at them.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

I wouldnt want a machine that has to be babied, and cant be ran by anyone but me, just so that it dosent break parts.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

magnum1;1546443 said:


> Just like tracks it depends on the type and make, I prefer tires for snow removal, Had a track machine optimal word is had. Tracks have a short life span and the cost for good quality tracks is a bit more expensive than high quality tires that have three times the life span than tracks. Important for the bottom line.


I know what your saying....unfortunately most people dont look at the true cost of running a particular machine. I agree though.....for snow work, (over all) tires are better.

Each individuals conditions, and majority use of machines, is what determines whats best for them. For me, If I could only have 1 machine, it would be a CTL hands down.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

I decided to go with the track machine, should be signing the papers this week and my machine will be ordered, hopefully get some pics soon.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

congratulations! I hope the machine makes you lots of money!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

17xxhrs on the 247 and just lost the 3rd set of bearings in a wheel. Been able to reuse the wheels each time, once they start making noise ya better get to fixing it so you don't wreck the axle or destroy the wheel.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Ha forgot about my thread, here's the new skidsteer.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

cab enclosure in the near future ??


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

magnum1;1647372 said:


> cab enclosure in the near future ??


Yeah that would be nice it gets cold in the winter. I have the cheap plastic cab kit to put on it. I would like to install a heater also. Would make it very comfortable for sure. I'm just glad my guy that uses it in the winter, doesn't complain too much.


----------

